# anybody milled soapberry/chinaberry?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wondering what it looks like, working properties, etc. Showing my mom my place and came across a big one, ~18-20"dbh, now that the leaves are down and the berries show. A quick knock and it sounds solid.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

*I haven't milled any. But from what I can find they're two distinct types of tree. Here's their id links: *

Soapberry: http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus2/factsheet.cfm?ID=570
(Good info on its use for making arrows) http://www.texasbeyondhistory.net/ethnobot/images/soapberry.html

(and some more about usage) http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/tree/sapsapd/all.html

Chinaberry (non-native/invasive): *http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=328*

*Neither get very big so you've got a large example.*

*I found few samples of Chinaberry wood, but nothing on soapberry. *
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/chinaberry.htm
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Chinaberry...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Lots of confusion between the two. One said they also call soapberry "Chinaberry". It looks like oak and splits a lot during drying.

BTW - if you go through with this you've just got to post some good pictures of the wood and tell us about any drying problems.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> BTW - if you go through with this you've just got to post some good pictures of the wood and tell us about any drying problems.


What he said, I have no experience with it either.


----------

